#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Ασφαλιστικές εισφορές ΤΣΜΕΔΕ στο βιβλίο εσόδων-εξόδων για το 2013;

## spapako

Ισχύει ότι για τη φετινή χρήση οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (α+β εξάμηνο) θα περνάνε στο Ε3 (και όχι στο Ε1 όπως πέρυσι) και άρα πρέπει φέτος να τις καταχωρήσουμε σαν δαπάνη στο βιβλίο εσόδων-εξόδων?

----------


## accounter

Οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές καταχωρούνται στα βιβλία με την ημερομηνία πληρωμής και αναγνωρίζονται ως διαχειριστική δαπάνη της χρήσης 2013 .

1. Ισχύουσες διατάξεις
Με τις διατάξεις της παραγράφου 45 του άρθρου 3 του Ν. 4110/2013 προστέθηκε υποπερίπτωση εεΆ στην περίπτωση αΆ της  παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 31 του Ν. 2238/1994. Ειδικότερα εκπίπτει, ως διαχειριστική δαπάνη, το ποσό των εισφορών που καταβάλλονται σε ταμεία ασφάλισης, εφόσον η καταβολή τους είναι υποχρεωτική από το νόμο, καθώς και το ποσό των καταβαλλόμενων εισφορών στις περιπτώσεις προαιρετικής ασφάλισης σε ταμεία που έχουν συσταθεί με νόμο. *[1]*
Σύμφωνα δε με την περίπτωση αΆ της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 28 του ίδιου νόμου οι  διατάξεις αυτές ισχύουν για δαπάνες που πραγματοποιούνται από το οικονομικό έτος 2014 και μετά.

----------

spapako

----------

